# Cannot Find link to Chatroom...?



## Church2224 (Dec 15, 2011)

It is usually under the Community drop down link at the top of the page and I cannot seem to find it. Did it move?

You can still see it on the home page though.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Dec 15, 2011)

damn,the same for me.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 15, 2011)

click on the sevenstring.org logo on the top left of the screen. it will take you back to the main page. scroll all the way down to the list of members chatting. click the little icon to left that looks like fire or something


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 15, 2011)

jymellis said:


> click on the sevenstring.org logo on the top left of the screen. it will take you back to the main page. scroll all the way down to the list of members chatting. click the little icon to left that looks like fire or something



Yeah i knew about that link, it is just underneath community, where a lot of people are used to checking


----------



## thedarkoceans (Dec 15, 2011)

it's back.


----------

